# Where to purchase tagless labels



## JANZO (Jun 19, 2009)

I was looking for a place to make tagless labels? Ship them to me and i place them on shirts. i would like a thermal heat transfer.
Any help? looking for around 500. maybe 2 inch by 3 inch

Thanks a million


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey Janzo, 

Welcome to the forum & good luck to you in business & with your tag search. Did you check the search link? There maybe several threads already out there regarding this. Lady Umbrella just had some nice tags made the other day. I'll see if I can find the thread/link & send it over to you.


----------

